# Devils own question



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

I heard it connects to your ecu in some way? So does that mean your cars computer tells it how much meth to add or does it still work off of your boost level directly in the intercooler piping?


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

It looks like DevilsOwn has controllers that either reference an input voltage (0-5V source, such as MAF, MAP, EGT, TPS, etc.), or boost; the answer to your question would depend upon which model controller is being used.


----------

